#ubuntu-design 2013-08-14
 * mpt wonders how to explain a checksum error in plain English
<mpt> JohnLea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareUpdates#Phone
#ubuntu-design 2013-08-15
<goaw_> hello, I have an idea for an Ubuntu OS... I was wondering where in the forums to post about it
#ubuntu-design 2013-08-16
<odra> Hello
<odra> Are strings like "Open File..." and "Save File..." where the first letter of each word is capitalized permitted in English?
<odra> That is, it is correct English?
#ubuntu-design 2014-08-11
<mpt> JohnLea, to follow up on that “Choose Picture” bug from last week: xnox and I investigated it, and both Contacts and Messages also brought up the Gallery instead of the content picker. So our hypothesis is that the content picker automatically navigates to the Gallery when there’s no other source of images.
<JohnLea> mpt; makes sense if that is actually how it works ;-)  I'll check with Ken when he comes online, thanks!
#ubuntu-design 2016-08-16
<maerciba5> anyone works on fonts here?
<maerciba5> or is familiar with rendering and fonts
